# Salomon Relay experience?



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

Anybody using any of the Relay bindings? Currently using my 06/07 SPX 90's on the new SLR but they are reaching the end of their useful life and will need to be replaced this season.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Ive got some 09 Relay Series bindings which ive used for 6 days, personally i'm definitely a fan, 
once ive got them setup properly. They are very responsive in the toe to heel direction,
yet provide a little bit of flexibility due to the non-solid heel cup in the longitduinal direction (ie 
perpendicular to toe-heel). However the cable power transfer from edge to edge is very good IMO
I have had no issue with the base plate, and foot pad.

Next time id probably go with at least the Pro model, to have a slightly better toe cap and to be a bit lighter
as I have the bottom of the line model (damn ebay transaction gone wrong, but thats another story).

I just picked up a SL-R which, so I can give you a review on the combo work when I comback from
my snow trip towards the end of feb.

I dont really understand why there is quite a bit of hate for these bindings around the net, it seams
ppl either love or loathe them.

Let me know if you need any other info


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

Definitely let me know how the SLR-Relay combo works. What kind of riding do you mostly do?


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Intermediate/Advanced all-mountain
consisting of carving groomers, when pow available trees, steeps
playing on natural hits throughout the resort

minimal park to play around every now and then but at a beginner level


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

Same here, minus the trees. Although I'm not sure I would call anything here in the Southeast/Mid-Atlantic steep.:laugh:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I had a set of Relay Pro Gift bindings on an SL-R earlier this season. The binding felt good and the ankle strap was very comfortable. I liked how the toe strap stayed connected to the ratchet in a loop when I'd open it up. Cosmetically, the dark grey/red/tan colors complemented the green of the SL-R quite nicely. 

I ended up returning the bindings because the cap strap refused to stay put on the toe of my boots. It would not matter how tight I'd try to crank them down. By the bottom of the run the cap would be flopping around above the toebox because the material did not have enough friction against my boots. If not for that one issue, I'd still have the bindings.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Have several friends that swear by their Relay Pros and XLTs. I've tried it out one day on the hill and like them, no pressure points, toe cap never slipped, ankle strap was comfortable. The only annoying thing is making sure you don't get snow stuck in between the highback and heel loop, before strapping in each time off the lift.


----------



## lostsheep (Feb 10, 2010)

just my $.02..... I've been riding relays for the last couple of years and I absolutely love them. This year I decided to mix it up and try some traditional style bindings. I bought some flux super titans and rode them for a day. It's not that they were not good bindings (they were comfy and very secure) it's just that they are not relays. Relays have made other bindings feel like "brackets". Anyways, I could not get them off of my board fast enough and I am back to my relays. I don't know if I'll ever try other bindings again. They feel very secure and much more natural to me. It's an odd sensation to have bindings that are so flexible and yet still very secure.


----------

